# How should i apply fence stain?



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

I am trying to figure out how i should apply a weather proofing stain to my fence. I live in a small town and none of the tool rental places rent out sprayers. WIll a brush and roller work? I know it will be labor intensive but i dont mind that. For the most part i was wondering how much more stain i will go through by rolling/painting as opposed to spraying? Im assuming i would go through much more but the guy at the paint store told me it would be about the same? Thought i would get some input here. THanks


----------



## joebloe (Feb 13, 2012)

you could use a pump up sprayer,less labor but I think it would take more sealer.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

It would help to know what material you want to use and the type of fence, picket or more of a solid privacy fence…

If it's a penetrating transparent stain you can use a pump sprayer. and probably won't waste much. If it's a solid body stain that's latex based it will be thicker and you can easily roll it, but then you have to catch the edges with a brush if it's a close picket style. Easiest to do is have two people, one on each side, and you can catch each others runs and misses. Won't seem so daunting either. Also a lot depends on how dry the wood is.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

pay a student to do it for you….


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

Stain is from Benjamin Moore paints. Pratt and Lambert is the brand. I am going with a semi transparent.


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

Pine dog eared picket fencing


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I would put it on with a roller on a 6 foot long pole. I did my privacy fence and started with a pump up sprayer and there was too much over spray onto the concrete driveway. I went to the much more controllable method of using a roller.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

He still has to paint the edges of the pickets. He needs to brush as well as roll. If the pickets are spaced very openly you may be able to get a hot dog roller between them.


----------

